# Interested in relocating to the Philippines.



## Raineandpaul (Oct 3, 2015)

We were wondering where are some good places to live in the Philippines? It would be two adults and a 10 year old. We want to live by the beach and also have close access to local markets. Good air quality. Clean. Internet access. And of course safe. Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Raineandpaul said:


> We were wondering where are some good places to live in the Philippines? It would be two adults and a 10 year old. We want to live by the beach and also have close access to local markets. Good air quality. Clean. Internet access. And of course safe. Any feedback is appreciated!


Anything approaching good internet rarely extends beyond the big cities. Safe is as safe as you make it and clean well it depends on what you are used to. Good air quality will require you to live well away from any major town or even road. Burning rubbish seems to be a national passtime in the Philippines. Out of interest are either of you a Philippine citizen or former citizen.


----------



## Raineandpaul (Oct 3, 2015)

This would be our first time in the philippines. We are both US citizens.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Raineandpaul said:


> This would be our first time in the philippines. We are both US citizens.


what is making you considering a move to the philippines?

the first thing I would recommend is you take a vacation there and see what your getting into.


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Davao and Cebu


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Raineandpaul said:


> This would be our first time in the philippines. We are both US citizens.


The reason I asked is it make big difference regarding visas etc. Have you looked into this yet.


----------



## Raineandpaul (Oct 3, 2015)

My boyfriend is a business owner. We are looking to live a more simple life and travel. Philippines have some of the most beautiful beaches and we have researched the cost of living which is a big selling point. We are also considering Thailand and Ecuador...but leaning towards the philippines. My son would be homeschooled, so schooling isn't an issue.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Raineandpaul said:


> My boyfriend is a business owner. We are looking to live a more simple life and travel. Philippines have some of the most beautiful beaches and we have researched the cost of living which is a big selling point. We are also considering Thailand and Ecuador...but leaning towards the philippines. My son would be homeschooled, so schooling isn't an issue.


You all sound quite young, long-term visas could be very expensive. You need to find what suits your situation. A quota visa (type 13) only 50 per year are available from any one nationality. The SRRV I think is only available to over 35 year old and you would need to lodge $50,000 each in a Philippine bank. You need to do a bit of homework.


----------



## Raineandpaul (Oct 3, 2015)

We have been doing our research on visas as well. We plan to do business while there so that's another factor. I'm 29 and he's 45.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Subic. SBMA 
It's far from Manila but not to far.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Batangas Province has a good reception of internet and it has a beaches too as well as a city vibe (night life, real estate, good schools, hospitals, malls, job opportunities) maybe you could consider moving there.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

CodyDeegan said:


> Batangas Province has a good reception of internet and it has a beaches too as well as a city vibe (night life, real estate, good schools, hospitals, malls, job opportunities) maybe you could consider moving there.


The first hurdle they need to get over is the Philippine goverments dislike of foreign owned business in the Philippines. Unless it is 60% filipino owned the conditions are very limiting.


----------



## CodyDeegan (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes that is true sir. In order for a foreigner to have a business here in the Philippines, they have to find a Filipino business partner. But the Senate is now taking their time in analyzing their plan of lessening the restrictions against foreign ownership. I think a business can only be foreign owned if the profit generation is in another currency.


----------

